# Icon help?



## CafeCutie (Jan 18, 2018)

So, I'm just now recently getting back into FA, and I'm still somewhat new here but I have a question for those of you who may know. Furaffinitys requirements are 100x100 for an icon, no bigger. How do people upload such great quality icons without shrinking it down so small to where the lines grow fuzzy?

Example: www.furaffinity.net: Finally, a new icon! - 2018 by CrazyZombie
Example: www.furaffinity.net: Icon for Kitra by littlebluepenguin
*(That art is not mine, I am only using them for example purposes)*
When I tried, it forced all of my lines to go fuzzy and a'gh. It looked horrible.
I am a paint tool sai AND photoshop CC user.

Any ideas? The answer could very well be obvious but I'm just uncertain.
My icons look fine when I draw them 500x500, but when I drink them they turn to crap.
Ahhh.


----------



## connortheskunk (Jan 18, 2018)

Most icons are drawn at a higher resolution that can be easily scaled down to a 100x100 image, such as 300x300, 500x500 or 1000x1000.

My icon was originally drawn at 500x500 resolution, but I had to scale it down to 100x100 in PS for FA to allow it.  www.furaffinity.net: Connor Icon by connortheskunk
Now, it doesn't look the _best_ while viewing it on FA and all, but most of the time the icons are too small to tell, even if you zoom in.  Even if you can tell, you'll probably have to zoom in to be able to notice, and even then you probably won't be able to notice that much, and _even then_... people will be understanding because anyone who has ever uploaded an icon to FA knows about the 100x100 resolution limit.

So, my solution would be to simply draw the icon at a resolution you are comfortable with that has equal sides (so it can easily be scaled down to 100x100), then when you are done, just resize the image in PhotoShop and it'll look fine.

If you _still_ think they look bad, maybe you could upload some of your icons here at their normal resolution and at their 100x100 resolution, and people here will be able to give you more feedback on those specific drawings.

*waves* Cheers! *toasts*
--Connor


----------



## CafeCutie (Jan 19, 2018)

connortheskunk said:


> Most icons are drawn at a higher resolution that can be easily scaled down to a 100x100 image, such as 300x300, 500x500 or 1000x1000.
> 
> My icon was originally drawn at 500x500 resolution, but I had to scale it down to 100x100 in PS for FA to allow it.  www.furaffinity.net: Connor Icon by connortheskunk
> Now, it doesn't look the _best_ while viewing it on FA and all, but most of the time the icons are too small to tell, even if you zoom in.  Even if you can tell, you'll probably have to zoom in to be able to notice, and even then you probably won't be able to notice that much, and _even then_... people will be understanding because anyone who has ever uploaded an icon to FA knows about the 100x100 resolution limit.
> ...



Thank you so much for your advice.
Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, I usually always resize it in sai but perhaps photoshop would convert it better?
I'll give that a shot. Once again, thanks! c':


----------

